# Checkered Flag Raceway - Points race



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello Racers:

We wil be holding a points race for touring and oval, below is a copy of rules.
Track is indoor carpet, race rain or shine.....

Every two weeks starting April 18th thru June 13th.

Waycross, GA., contact for information contact Keith or Tim.
[email protected]

Dates: 1st race April 18th, 2nd race May 2nd, 3rd race May 16th, 4th race May 30th and 5th race of this series June 13th.

Times:
Open at 12 noon for practice.
Racing starts at 4:00pm. 
House transponders available (I-Lap with RC-1 pro program)

Guidelines as follows:
1-	Must have a minimum of 4 to have a race in each class.
2-	Classes will be those listed at Checkered Flag Raceway.
3-	Exceptions to classes= If there are 4 cars or more of another class other than listed we will allow, example (18th scale oval or touring).
4-	All rules of track will apply.
5-	You can enter more than one class.

Scoring will be as follows:
1- Each class will be totaled separately
2- Points from mains will be used.
3- If 8 cars are in a class A main, then first place finish will receive 8 points, 2nd 7 points, 
3rd 6 points and so on.
4- A 40% percentage of money received will be given back in prizes by each class.
6-	The prizes given back to be determined by amount taken in by each class. A class with a total of 40 races during the 5 weeks would get more prizes back than one with only 30.
7-	All (A) mains will consist of up to 8 racers; points will be given for 1-8 of (A) mains. Minimum would be 4 racers in class.

Cost to enter:
1- 12$ for first class and 6$ for each additional class.

thanks,
Keith
[email protected]


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Checkered Flag Raceway*

SATURDAY 11th, RACE AT 3PM. TIRES TO BE GIVEN AWAY TO WINNER!


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Benny Smith big winner at Checkered Flag Raceway*

Saturday 17th, 2009


Hello Racers,

We had a good turn out today at the track. Several new racers local and from out of town showed up and came to race! They did very well!


Benny Smith took the prize. He won both oval late model and touring class. He donated the tires he won to be given away at a later date.

Thanks Benny for the support of the track.

Chase Sharp did well in the oval open body class, he beat out a couple of the old timers and did very well for his first race! 

Mathew Cady also did well in his first late model race, he will be someone to contend with as well in the future.

Phill came up and had the pan car hooking up in a few trips around the track, watch out big Don!


In all it was a good day of racing. Everyone had lots of fun. 

Thanks to all who attended. Hope to see you next week 4/18/09 for begining of the 5 week points race. Open at 12 racing starts at 4.


Keith


----------



## fordfreak (May 15, 2007)

Congrats to Benny!:thumbsup: Wish I could have been there to see it,but had to spend Easter Weekend with the fam. I will be there for the first points race on 4/18 though with my 21.5 3200 pan car.


Hey Keith, you got that Pro-3 ready for us? See ya Saturday!!

The other Keith -Roberson. lol :wave:


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

I wish! Maybee it won't be much longer...perhaps by the next points race.

Phillip & Don had it working last week!


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Race results - Checkered Flag Raceway*

1st race.


Touring:

Benny Smith first place.

Bill Sherrod second.

Rick Omara third.


Oval:

Rick Omara first.

Luther Tilghman second.

Don Raulerson third.



Pan:

Don Raulerson first place.

Keith Roberson second.

Tiger third place.


----------

